# Sticky  The Rules: PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING!!!



## Zombie-F

I am setting a few rules for this particular forum to help keep the forum from being overwhelmed with ads for Events.


All postings for announcements, gatherings, and events will be confined to this forum. All such posts appearing outside of this forum will be deleted!!!
If posts for announcements, gatherings, or events continue to appear outside this forum from the same user, that user will be banned (temporarily or permanently, depending on the circumstances of the issue at hand).
If you have a particular event to promote, start only one thread for that event. If you have any new news or changes to your event, post it as a reply to the original thread.
Users who post new threads about the same event will have their new thread merged with the original. If it continues after you have been warned, you may be banned (temporarily or permanently, depending on the circumstances of the issue at hand).


----------



## Hauntiholik

Same rules as posted from 04-12-2008

Just wanted to add:
If you create a thread for an event or gathering please be sure to add the date and location (City and or State) to the title of the thread.
It's helpful for conventions and such that occur in different states. Thanks!

New as of 7/11/10 - 
Zombie-F has created a new forum for Make 'n Takes. Please post those events here  
Make and Take Groups


----------

